# General Site Information > The Welcome Room >  I'm Back!!!

## djprincessx

Heya everyone, had a long hiatus, no internet basically for quite awhile but I am back now, I have now been with a guy a year as avid as tropical fish as i am, we both have 2 tanks a piece but none of them are set up just for the simple fact where we live we can't have them, but trust me, when we finally get a place where we can, we will have fish again because I miss my clown loaches so much! But anyways, hopefully I will be able to log on quite a bit and give my 2 cents when needed since i am quite knowledgable about fish  :Smile:  Glad to be back!

-Leslie  :Smile:

----------


## Timo

Welcome back,

Timo  :Smile:

----------


## Kirsty

Hiya Leslie welcome back.  I know we dont know each other but just wanted to say welcome back!

 :hello_bird:

----------


## Gary R

Yes its good to see you back Leslie

its good to hear that things are looking up for you  :Wink:  and that you have found someone that is into fish as well.

Hope that we will see abit more of you again leslie 
all the best 

Gary

----------

